# Thanks Joe!!!!!



## ajohn (Jan 2, 2011)

Well when I got home from work this weekend,I had a package waiting for me from New York[].Thank you Joe for the great labeled "Old Indian Liver & Kidney Tonic".She looks right at home[].


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey ajohn, there's one of those Lash's Bitters at our local antique store, with the label. Is yours a screw top also?  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 2, 2011)

> She looks right at home.


 

 You bet ajohn,...she _does_look right at home! Sure glad it made the journey okay.....and I'm very glad you like it.[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2011)

Evening gents,

 Anthony-John, that's a great looking stretch of shelf.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like two, two gifts in one. Happy birthday to'ya, a tad bit late. Sure would like to see more-o-that shelf.


----------



## ajohn (Jan 7, 2011)

Yo surface,
 Here are those pics you asked for.These were in a box I was storing that got wet during our recent rains.the wrapping stuck and did a little damage to the labels([][][])
 Any way......


----------



## ajohn (Jan 7, 2011)

1


----------



## ajohn (Jan 7, 2011)

2


----------



## ajohn (Jan 7, 2011)

3


----------



## ajohn (Jan 7, 2011)

This really brings up the question of" Why do I have bottles in boxes??"When I feel like abusing myself with guilt,I answer that question with--Greed--
 Most of the time the answer is --Investment--
 And when I'm in tune with the universe,my answer is --I like them--


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Anthony. I've tried writing but still never heard back. Did you get the forum auction bottles or is there a problem? I'd really like to know.


----------



## ajohn (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Eric,
 No bro,they never found their way.Talked to the PO,but no success.No problems tho,it is my fault.This move thing I'm going through is really causing a lot of problems.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 8, 2011)

Howdy Anthony-John,

 Thanks for the additional pictures. A very impressive shelf, indeed. Love the cobalt lamp chimneys, talk about a Blue Light Special. [8D]  I'd be a feared for that great green seltzer atop the speaker, given my taste in music, and my propensity to crank it up from time to time.

 I do admire that Cardui label and the "Active Ingredients:

 Blessed Thistle, Black Haw, and Golden Seal"


----------

